# Double up three years in a row



## eyetroller24 (Feb 1, 2013)

We'll we did it again Saturday morning my buddy and I doubled up again three years in a row after over sleeping the getting I the woods at 650 called in three jakes let them walk then 10 mins later three big toms an a hen come running in doubled up then back at cabin by 755 good mornin hunting in Cadiz both birds had 10 in beards and 1 to 1 1/4 spurs good luck out there be safe Jesse


----------



## fish*FEAR*me (Mar 8, 2006)

Awesome! Nice looking birds!


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

3 Yrs in a row! Wow! Better go buy a lottery ticket. By the way-congrats Jesse. Did you guys have any dekes out? Hen and jake, hen and tom? Just curious.


----------



## eyetroller24 (Feb 1, 2013)

Thanks guys yea had 2 hens and a jake decoy out they came running in got it all on video on my go pro gunna try to upload it later thanks again jesse


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

Nice job on the birds and a double 3 years in a row is great.


----------



## Waterline (Jan 20, 2007)

Good job and sounds like you'll have more targets to double again next year with those Jakes running around.


----------



## ItsAlwaysSunnyInNEOhio (Jun 18, 2013)

Try putting them birds to bed


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2015)

I have shot over forty turkeys and called in at least that many to other people and have to double one time....nice work!


----------

